# Show information of People that Connected to Server



## hamedx (Aug 18, 2009)

hi everyone , my server is freebsd + NAT + Squid ,
ive a switch and people by this connected to server and internet .... anyway
is it posible to find ipaddress of those people that connected to my server , and if that is can be possible is there a way to findout what they are doing at this moment (browsing , Chatting , Mailing >> actually monitor them )? i really need that ï¿½jr ï¿½(My Boss Order)


Thank you


----------



## SirDice (Aug 18, 2009)

Look in your squid logs. If you add authentication to squid you'll have even more control.

IP addresses tend to change, especially if you use DHCP. By having users authenticate you can be relatively sure UserA really is UserA.

Also make sure, by using your firewall, that no user/workstation has direct access to the internet, force them all through the proxy.


----------



## hamedx (Aug 19, 2009)

SirDice ,Thanks for reply

look man , im ( and very people in this discussion forum are ) beginner and we need to control our servers , so can you explain this user tracking on more details or if there is any tools or program that can do this , can you name it? 


thanks again and good luck


----------



## SirDice (Aug 19, 2009)

Here's a nice howto on how to setup squid with authentication, it's written for linux but it shouldn't be to difficult to apply it on FreeBSD. Just keep in mind that ports usually store their configs in /usr/local/etc instead of /etc.

http://www.linuxhomenetworking.com/...TO_:_Ch32_:_Controlling_Web_Access_with_Squid

Once that's setup you should be able to see the usernames in the squid logs. All you need then is some log parser that makes a nice little overview from it.


----------



## hamedx (Aug 19, 2009)

SirDice , thanks very much again for reply ,i do everything in this howto for my server ,but everything that i need is realtime log of users can you tel me what can i must to do ?


----------



## dennylin93 (Aug 27, 2009)

You can probably use tcpdump or pflog with PF to get information such as source and destination IPs and ports. It is also possible to determine what kind of service they are using by looking at the port numbers.


----------

